# Dan Hornbuckle Talks Bellator, Gono, And Speaks Ou



## thebwit (Oct 4, 2009)

Full Interview



> Recapping With Dan Hornbuckle - Put Him Out
> 
> by Andrew Gladstone - 02-01-2010
> 
> ...


Awesome interview with Hornbuckle. I am excited for this fight.


----------

